# Good supplements shops in London?



## grunt (Mar 12, 2005)

Greetings all!

Im planning a trip to London during the next couple of months (im based in Norway).... and i wonder if someone could recomend som good supplements shops...

What im most interested in is a store that sells prohormoens, DHEA, HGH etc. over the counter.... that stuff is rather hard to come by in Norway 

Thanx for helping!

-grunt-


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

HGH is their a prohormone called HGH? or u talking about human growth hormone? if so its illegal to sell in the UK...

i'd get the prohormonesof the net persoanlly..cheaper than shops normally

www.monstersupplements.com


----------



## grunt (Mar 12, 2005)

Well.... hgh is sold by this shop

http://www.agestop.net/Agestop/product_detail.aspx?PID=86

which seem to be an UK net shop?

I know loads of net shoppes to buy this stuff from: problem is Norwegian Customs is hounding my packages from abroad 

(Feels like im on some kind of blacklist or something.....)

Thats why I want a physical store and buy up on prohormones etc. I never get stopped personally in customs controls (cause my really innocent and sweet looks....lol)

So any hints of a good store with huge selection? Pleeeze?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i go to one along the enbankment not far from trafalgar sqaure but i cant think of the name! i will find out tomorrow on the way to work!


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

grunt said:


> Well.... hgh is sold by this shop
> 
> http://www.agestop.net/Agestop/product_detail.aspx?PID=86
> 
> ...


i think dirty barry is reffering to proper HGH as in the injectable variety


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

TypeR said:


> i go to one along the enbankment not far from trafalgar sqaure but i cant think of the name! i will find out tomorrow on the way to work!


is this shop in the underpass from embankment/charing cross station. If it is it is a pukka shop, cant remember the name, but well worth a visit, in the 80's it was a weider shop but has changed considerable. There is also TEMPLE MA and BB in ACTON.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

samurai69 said:


> is this shop in the underpass from embankment/charing cross station. If it is it is a pukka shop, cant remember the name, but well worth a visit, in the 80's it was a weider shop but has changed considerable. There is also TEMPLE MA and BB in ACTON.


Yep thats the one right near the tube!   i dont get the tube so i couldnt think of the name 

but yeah its really good, i go there every now and again


----------



## grunt (Mar 12, 2005)

Errrmm....."pukka shop"? Charing cross station sounds like a good landmark...any streetnames specific adress for that shop?

Temple MA and BB (Short for "Bodybuilding"?) that's 3 so far... all sell prohormones over the counter? I'm not quite sure of the directions (Acton: Is that a part of London?) remember i'm a stupid foreign guy....lol... just been 24 hours in London before..spending most of that time in a meeting room 

Ive tried to use some yellowpages/maps but have a hard time figuring this out... London is huge 

Anyway thanx for the replies! And sorry for the mistake on HGH..i try to stay away from injectables....not to keen on needles


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

the one at charing X was called bodyactive now powerhouse.. http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/ great place...


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Panthro said:


> the one at charing X was called bodyactive now powerhouse.. http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/ great place...


Charing cross / embankment tube station (in the subway on one of the exits)

pukka means good


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Panthro said:


> the one at charing X was called bodyactive now powerhouse.. http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/ great place...


Panthro, just had a look at the web site, do they still do supplements, could not see any.

GRUNT, if you go to that area, there is also the central YMCA (i think - no jokes please) They used to have a good gym and supplement shop there.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Bodyactive/powerhouse is ok but the one right near embankment tube is called Workout World... its good...


----------

